
Why Games for AI? - p4bl0
http://www.abiaryan.com/why-games-for-ai/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> Limited resources only limit limited brains.

Okay. Here's a test I would like to propose to the author of the piece. If you
have children, ensure that they spend their first 16 years of life
malnourished, deprived of emotional and intellectual stimulation and deprived
of any education. I would say that that would put them in a situation where
they have "limited resources".

Then let's see how their brains develop. If they're smart kids, they should
grow up fine, yes? According to the maxim at the top of the article, anyway.
It doesn't matter if you don't have anything to eat, if you don't have anyone
to care for you and don't have access to a good education: if your brain is
not "limited", then you should thrive anyway.

~~~
amelius
But you assume that the brain of any child is unlimited.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Rather, I assume the author will expect her kids brains to not be limited.

------
AndrewKemendo
>All right, let’s take another example to mark the distinction- when we touch
a hot saucepan we instantly pull our hand away, what kind of intelligence
would you call it since it isn’t a goal-oriented intelligence? Maybe
consciousness?!

This is an amazing leap.

The Intelligence in reflexes is the intelligence of the peripheral nervous
system! Made up of motor neurons which can learn just like every other neuron!

That the author would completely ignore the physical body as an intelligent
system and jump to the muddy concept of consciousness, because it's been so
ingrained that the brain is the only intelligent thing we have, continues to
baffle me. Especially that the researcher is a Post-Doc at UCLA under Pearl!

------
sanxiyn
On procedural generation, see also OpenAI's effort:
[https://openai.com/blog/procgen-benchmark/](https://openai.com/blog/procgen-
benchmark/)

